# Termostato de pava eléctrica



## osotronico (Jul 18, 2014)

hola amigos/colegas. tengo una duda, alguien sabe como calibrar un termostato de una pava eléctrica? cada vez que pongo a calentar el agua, se hierve y no corta el termostato. tiene dos, uno es un termostato comun (como los de las planchas) y otro es la llave de encendido (que aparentemente funciona como termostato, a cierta temperatura corta), el tema es que en lugar de cortar a los 85°C o 90°C, me corta cuando el agua esta hirviendo un buen rato.
cualquier dato que puedan brindarme se los voy a agradecer mucho..
saludos cordiales.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2014)

tenes esperar a que el agua este lista,luego ajustas el *tornillo del termostato asta que el bimetal corte,cuando corto lo aflojas un poco pero sin que se conecte nuevamente , y listo 







*
el tornillo es que esta apoyado sobre el bimetal



si no responde el termostalo tipo de plancha,le puedes colocar un termostado de estos





de esos bienen de de valor fijo y no hace falta calibrarlos
 60º, 70º, 75º, 80º, 85º, 95º, 105º y 165º C   podes usar uno de 85º  o de 95º


----------



## sergiot (Jul 18, 2014)

Si es como el de tipo plancha, como la primer foto de rey julien, tienen un pequeño tornillo que en algunos los vi por dentro del eje, en otros está en el bi-metal, normalmente están pegados para que no varie su ajuste, y en muchos podes tener 2 ajustes, uno ajusta el corte y el otro la reposición, es decir que podes modificar la histéresis del termostato, me paso a mi en uno de una heladera que los toqué sin saber como y quedó peor, hasta que con muchísima paciencia y un termómetro logré dejarla bien.

Ojo que girar 1º ese tornillo es muchísimo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 18, 2014)

¿no te paso alguna ves que se quedaron pegados los contactos?


----------



## osotronico (Jul 18, 2014)

muchas gracias "el-rey-julien" y "sergiot" por sus aportes, ahora voy a probar con ajustes y luego les comento. gracias nuevamente


----------



## osotronico (Ago 11, 2014)

hola amigos/colegas, disculpas por la demora en responder. efectivamente, con la ayuda de un multimetro con sonda para temperatura, regulé el termostato, lo hice cortar a 80°c, cambié el agua de la pava, esperé que enfriara un poco la resistencia y probé nuevamente (midiendo con la sonda de temperatura) a los 76°c cortaba el termostato y la temperatura del agua llegó hasta los 80°c justo.. cuando terminé la prueba sellé el tornillo del termostato con fastic para alta temperatura y no falló mas..
lleva un tiempo y paciencia hacer ese tipo de pruebas pero está muy bueno, a esa misma prueba la realicé en un caloventor que en reiteradas ocaciones le habia cambiado el fusible termico y siempre me volvia por la misma razon, ahora a parte de cambiar el fusible termico, le regulo el termostato y no vuelven a fallar.
gracias por sus aportes amigos.. exitos.. abrazo.


----------

